# Όταν οι Έλληνες έγιναν «Φρουροί του Πλανήτη» (για τα 12 χρόνια της Λεξιλογίας)



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2020)

Ο Διευθυντής Ψηφιακής Αρχαιολογίας θυμόταν πότε είχε ξανανιώσει ανάλογο άγχος από την έλλειψη στοιχείων. *Όταν εξέταζαν πριν από πέντε χρόνια* τα ελλιπή στοιχεία του φόρουμ Λεξιλογία. Όπως και τότε, οι ανώτεροί του τον πίεζαν να δείξει επιτέλους αποτελέσματα με αυτό το πρόγραμμα ανάσυρσης δικτυακών ιστότοπων μέσω της Σκουληκότρυπας-314. Τα μεγκαντιρχάμια έρεαν σαν το γάλα της Ανδρομέδας, αλλά η έρευνα δεν έλεγε να καταλήξει και το θέμα ήταν πολύ πιο επείγον ιστορικά.

--Τελικά, βγάλαμε άκρη; Πώς έγινε μέσα σε είκοσι χρόνια η Ελλάδα παγκόσμια υπερδύναμη;

Η νεαρή μεταδιδακτόρισσα τον κοίταξε κατάματα. Στη ματιά της καθρεφτίζονταν ανάμεικτα αρνητικά συναισθήματα: απόγνωση, απελπισία, αποτυχία, παράκληση. (Αν θυμάστε το προηγούμενο περιστατικό, θα διαπιστώσετε ότι μερικά πράγματα δεν αλλάζουν ποτέ.)

-- Όχι, δυστυχώς. Έχουμε εξετάσει δεκάδες ενδεχόμενα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε εύκολα σε κανένα.

Ο έμπειρος αρχαιολόγος ανταποκρίθηκε στη ματιά της. Πήρε μια καρέκλα και κάθισε δίπλα της. «Ας κάνουμε μια ανακεφαλαίωση» είπε.

-- Λοιπόν, είμαστε σχεδόν βέβαιοι (όσο βέβαιοι γίνεται με αυτά τα πράγματα) ότι γύρω στο 2010, όπως μετρούσαν τότε τη χρονολογία, η Ελλάδα βρέθηκε σε μια τεράστια και πρωτοφανή κρίση χρέους. Πρωτοφανή επειδή ήταν η μοναδική χώρα στην ιστορία που δεν μπορούσε να βαρέσει κανόνι. Για την περίοδο αυτή έχουμε συγκεντρώσει αρκετά στοιχεία (που βέβαια, επικαιροποιούνται διαρκώς) αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι στο τέλος της δεκαετίας (αν μετράς αρχίζοντας από το μηδέν, που όπως ξέρουμε δεν είναι σωστό αλλά λαϊκά διαδεδομένο) είχε συνέλθει. Στη διάρκεια της δεκαετίας, μάλιστα, είχε κάνει μια συμπαθητική προσπάθεια να συμμαζέψει και να εκσυγχρονίσει τα οικονομικά της. Όχι σπουδαία πράγματα, συμπαθητικά.

-- Έτσι ακριβώς, κύριε καθηγητά. Και μετά ήρθε ο κορο/ωνο/αϊός. Θυμάστε που λέγαμε ότι είχαν χωριστεί ταξικά και ηλικιακά ανάλογα με τον τρόπο γραφής;

-- Ναι, βέβαια. Ο κορο/ωνο/αϊός. Η πανδημία του 21ου αιώνα. Που προκάλεσε δεκάδες χιλιάδες νεκρούς, σάρωσε την παγκόσμια οικονομία και άλλαξε τον τρόπο σκέψης της ανθρωπότητας.

-- Μάλιστα. Ήταν η εποχή που λόγω καραντίνας η Ελλάδα έκανε αναγκαστικά, με το ζόρι, το δεύτερο μεγάλο άλμα προς τον εκσυγχρονισμό: έγινε ψηφιακή κοινωνία. Στο περίπου, αλλά ξαφνικά γίνονταν διαδικτυακά μαθήματα σε σχολεία και πανεπιστήμια, αυξήθηκε το διαδικτυακό εμπόριο, το δημόσιο οργανώθηκε και ως το τέλος της δεκαετίας είχε καλύψει ξανά ένα μεγάλο μέρος από το χαμένο έδαφος.

-- Ωραία. Και μετά;

-- Μετά, τα πράγματα μπλέκονται. Από μια φωτογραφία της εποχής που σώζεται, φαίνεται να υπήρξε επίθεση από τεράστια όντα που ζούσαν στο βάθρο των Μαριανών, στα…

-- Ναι, ξέρω. Στα δέκα χιλιόμετρα βάθος του Ειρηνικού ωκεανού. Αυτά που οι Ιάπωνες ονόμαζαν γκοτζίλα.







-- Λοιπόν, τα τέρατα δεν προκαλούσαν μόνο τεράστιες υλικές καταστροφές και δεκάδες χιλιάδες θύματα αλλά έμοιαζαν ακατανίκητα. Μέχρι που συμπτωματικά ένας Έλληνας στρατιωτικός, που είχε περάσει ολόκληρη τη σταδιοδρομία του τρώγοντας γκοτζίλα…

-- Μα τι λες; Πού έβρισκαν και έτρωγαν γκοτζίλα στην Ελλάδα;

-- Ξέρω, φαίνεται απίστευτο, αλλά έχουμε σχετική αναφορά σε ένα άλλο γλωσσικό σάιτ της εποχής, το *slang.gr*, από όπου σώζεται ο εξής διάλογος:

_«Τι φαγητό έχει σήμερα δεκανέα; Ψάρι;»
«Άστα να πάνε. Ακόμα χειρότερα, γκοτζίλα κοκκινιστό.»​_
-- Μα δεν είναι χιουμοριστικό αυτό το σάιτ;

-- Συνήθως, αλλά εδώ υπάρχει και φωτογραφικό τεκμήριο.






-- Χμ, και λοιπόν;

-- Και λοιπόν, φαίνεται ότι η μακρόχρονη διατροφή με γκοτζίλα σε συνδυασμό με το επιπλέον μοναδικό ελληνικό γονίδιο...

-- Χα, χα! Τι πράγμα; Τι λες μωρέ; Ποιο επιπλέον γονίδιο;

-- Μα ναι. Το βρήκα σε έγκυρο μέσο, το Φέισμπουκ, σε ανάρτηση της κας Σούλας Πολυξερίδου, που είχε 72 καρβούλες, 213 λάικ 24 γελάκια, 56 ουάου, μόνο 3 έλεος και ούτε ένα αντίθετο σχόλιο. Εγκυρότατο, δηλαδή. Ένας που είχε γράψει κάτι, τον είχαν κατακεραυνώσει με συντριπτικά επιχειρήματα.

-- Απίστευτα πράγματα. Και τελικά, τι έγινε;

--Ε, φαίνεται ότι οι Έλληνες που είχαν κάνει τις στρατιωτικές τους υποχρεώσεις μπορούσαν να χειριστούν εύκολα ένα περίπλοκο όπλο που είχε σχεδιάσει κάποιος δικός τους, μάλλον, Ήλων Μάσκας με το όνομα, και σύντομα απάλλαξαν τη Γη από τους γκοτζίλες και ανέλαβαν Φρουροί του Πλανήτη. Με τιμητική ισόβια σύνταξη από την ενηλικίωση, πληρωτέα από τις 25 του προηγούμενου μήνα, από τον ΟΗΕ. Και δωρεάν ΔΕΚΟ, φυσικά. Και κάρτα λεωφορείου.

-- Μα τι βλακείες είναι αυτές;

-- Κάθε άλλο, τα έχει γράψει ο έγκριτος σχολιαστής της Λεξιλογίας drsiebenmal.

-- Και την ημερομηνία δεν την πρόσεξες, ε;


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2020)

Kαι του χρόνου, συλλεξιλόγοι!


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2020)

Χρόνια μας πολλά και οπωσδήποτε αντοχή, ορθολογισμό, αλληλεγγύη και πολλή πολλή προσοχή αυτόν τον δύσκολο για όλη την ανθρωπότητα Απρίλη. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλοι θα δείξουμε τον καλύτερό μας εαυτό και όχι τους γκοτζίλες που κρύβουμε μέσα μας.


----------



## antongoun (Apr 1, 2020)

Πολύ χαίρομαι που ζω για δεύτερο χρόνο τα γενέθλια της Λεξιλογίας από κοντά. Χρόνια πολλά, Λεξιλόγοι! Κι ευχαριστώ για κάθε βοήθεια! (Άντε να πούμε και κανένα "πολύ χαίρομαι που... :) )


----------

